# Can I install a gas range instead of the existing electrical one in Quebec?



## mbmsv (May 17, 2021)

Hello,

Please take a look at the picture below. There is zero space between the existing range and the partial wall on the left. Do I have to rearrange everything if I want to replace it with a natural gas range?








Thanks.


----------



## cda (May 17, 2021)

Do you have gas service to where the stove is now???

Some gas ranges have zero clearance 

Pull a few installation manuals up and they will show you if any clearance is needed.

Or like mine I installed thicker wood on the side cabinets


----------



## e hilton (May 17, 2021)

That looks like a sheetrock wall on the left side ... would a layer of wood be an improvement?


----------



## cda (May 17, 2021)

One example showing clearances required, or not required




			https://images.thdstatic.com/catalog/pdfImages/eb/eb1767a1-885d-4d2c-9b2c-dbf88df0e293.pdf


----------



## mbmsv (May 17, 2021)

cda said:


> One example showing clearances required, or not required
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says 3" minimum clearance to the side wall on the right side and 6" minimum on the left side.


----------



## mbmsv (May 17, 2021)

e hilton said:


> That looks like a sheetrock wall on the left side ... would a layer of wood be an improvement?


Yes, it's sheetrock with a backsplash made of thin ceramic tiles. How can a layer of a combustible material be an improvement?


----------



## cda (May 17, 2021)

mbmsv said:


> It says 3" minimum clearance to the side wall on the right side and 6" minimum on the left side.




*For island installation*, maintain 2-1/2” minimum from cutout to back edge of countertop and 3” minimum from cutout to side edges of countertop


Look at the picture, thank that is what applies in your case


----------



## e hilton (May 17, 2021)

mbmsv said:


> Yes, it's sheetrock with a backsplash made of thin ceramic tiles. How can a layer of a combustible material be an improvement?


That was my point to cda.


----------



## mbmsv (May 17, 2021)

cda said:


> *For island installation*, maintain 2-1/2” minimum from cutout to back edge of countertop and 3” minimum from cutout to side edges of countertop
> 
> 
> Look at the picture, thank that is what applies in your case


Which picture? This is clearly not an island. There are no side walls in the case of an island.


----------



## tmurray (May 17, 2021)

Hard to say for me as I do not have access to the Quebec Construction Code. 

The National Building Code would permit this installation. All cooktops, regardless of fuel source are dealt with the same way. There is clearance required in the counter area above the cooktop, however, you can use a single layer of 1.2" regular sheetrock to eliminate the requirement for clearance, which is what they appear to have done here. 

From what I can tell, you should be good to go.


----------



## cda (May 17, 2021)

mbmsv said:


> Which picture? This is clearly not an island. There are no side walls in the case of an island.


----------



## mbmsv (May 17, 2021)

tmurray said:


> Hard to say for me as I do not have access to the Quebec Construction Code.
> 
> The National Building Code would permit this installation. All cooktops, regardless of fuel source are dealt with the same way. There is clearance required in the counter area above the cooktop, however, you can use a single layer of 1.2" regular sheetrock to eliminate the requirement for clearance, which is what they appear to have done here.
> 
> From what I can tell, you should be good to go.


Could you please point me to the corresponding text in the NBC? Thanks.


----------



## cda (May 17, 2021)

I did what you are trying.

The cabinet/ oven sides do not get hot.

The burner level and above do!!!!


----------



## mbmsv (May 17, 2021)




----------



## cda (May 17, 2021)

e hilton said:


> That was my point to cda.



On mine it was given the option to have thicker wood,

I cut out two cabinets and had to add sides. 
I did with thicker wood 

My oven cabinet does not get hot


----------



## cda (May 17, 2021)

mbmsv said:


>



I am looking at where it had “0” in the corner


----------



## mbmsv (May 17, 2021)

cda said:


> I am looking at where it had “0” in the corner


This is below the cooktop. I am asking about the wall above it.


----------



## cda (May 17, 2021)

mbmsv said:


> This is below the cooktop. I am asking about the wall above it.



Sorry I am slow 

With this::: I personally would not worry.



“””Yes, it's sheetrock with a backsplash made of thin ceramic tiles.””””

My back left burner is a small warmer/ simmer burner, not sure if you have a range picked out??


----------



## mbmsv (May 17, 2021)

cda said:


> Sorry I am slow
> 
> With this::: I personally would not worry.
> 
> ...


No, but regardless I don't want to do something that would not pass an inspection. I might rent this place out and don't want anything that could potentially lead to a lawsuit.


----------



## cda (May 17, 2021)

mbmsv said:


> No, but regardless I don't want to do something that would not pass an inspection. I might rent this place out and don't want anything that could potentially lead to a lawsuit.



Check various range installation instructions for clearances required 

That is what you have to meet.


----------



## tmurray (May 17, 2021)

mbmsv said:


> Could you please point me to the corresponding text in the NBC? Thanks.


https://nrc-publications.canada.ca/eng/view/ft/?id=c8876272-9028-4358-9b42-6974ba258d99

Section 9.10.22.3.


----------



## mbmsv (May 17, 2021)

tmurray said:


> https://nrc-publications.canada.ca/eng/view/ft/?id=c8876272-9028-4358-9b42-6974ba258d99
> 
> Section 9.10.22.3.


Thank you. Do you think it overrides requirements for clearance found in the installation manuals?


----------



## tmurray (May 18, 2021)

mbmsv said:


> Thank you. Do you think it overrides requirements for clearance found in the installation manuals?


There is nothing in the code that requires compliance with the manufacturer's installation instructions, so from a legal perspective, you do not need to meet the installation instructions.

The main question is the impact on the appliance warranty and your insurance. Both of them could be void for damages caused by not meeting the manufacturer's requirements.


----------



## e hilton (May 18, 2021)

tmurray said:


> There is nothing in the code that requires compliance with the manufacturer's installation instructions,


Really?


----------



## cda (May 18, 2021)

Really?


If you want to go all legal, seems like if you go to court, and the attorney asks you,,,


"Did you install per manufacturer? "

"NO"

"WHY?"

"Because the NBC said I did not need to"

"Well guess the NBC knows better than the Manufacturer??? ""Who has run numerous tests, and been tested by numerous third party labs"""

Your honor I rest my case, please have them sign the 10 million dollar check.


----------



## tmurray (May 18, 2021)

cda said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> If you want to go all legal, seems like if you go to court, and the attorney asks you,,,
> ...


You are confusing administrative law and civil law. 

Administrative law, what building officials enforce, deals with enforcing the laws put into place by elected officials, that deals with administrative items for an orderly society that do not rise to the level of criminality in nature.

Civil law is where a duty of care is owed from one party to another. In this case, the only issue could be if the owner installs a stove in contrary to the manufacturer's installation instructions and another party, other than themselves suffer a loss. That other party would be eligible to recoup damages once they prove the owner owed them a duty of care. A good example of this would be if the owner sold the house shortly after the replacement. The new owner suffering a loss (presumably fire) would likely be eligible to sue for damages. As a building official, I am not involved in civil issues.


----------



## tmurray (May 18, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Really?


Very few code items require compliance with manufacturer specifications. The only coming to mind are damp-proofing and water-proofing products.


----------



## Yikes (May 18, 2021)

I don't know which brand of gas range you are using, but in my practice I've seen numerous gas ranges where the manufacturer's installation instructions allowed for back or side plates such as stainless steel. 
In the case of the original post, the manufacturer (looks like GE or Hotpoint) introduced the clearance requirements by saying "allow adequate clearance between the range and adjacent combustible SURFACES".  Since stainless steel, ceramic tile, etc. are not combustible material, attaching those materials to the adjacent partial side wall should satisfy both the applicable code and the scoping intent of the manufacturer's installation instructions.

That said, from a practical (not code) standpoint - - regardless of gas v. electric - - I'd be tempted to extend that side wall to the front edge of the range, so that a grease fire does not flare out leftward, next to the adjacent door.


----------



## cda (May 18, 2021)

tmurray said:


> You are confusing administrative law and civil law.
> 
> Administrative law, what building officials enforce, deals with enforcing the laws put into place by elected officials, that deals with administrative items for an orderly society that do not rise to the level of criminality in nature.
> 
> Civil law is where a duty of care is owed from one party to another. In this case, the only issue could be if the owner installs a stove in contrary to the manufacturer's installation instructions and another party, other than themselves suffer a loss. That other party would be eligible to recoup damages once they prove the owner owed them a duty of care. A good example of this would be if the owner sold the house shortly after the replacement. The new owner suffering a loss (presumably fire) would likely be eligible to sue for damages. As a building official, I am not involved in civil issues.



Understand

Owner brought up the subject of civil


----------

